# mortont0's project- 55 gallon stand



## mortont0 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys I joined the forum yesterday. As i said in my intro, ive had tanks for a while but just got into the cichlid world a few years ago. Recently i bought a 55 gal tank of craigslist and decided it would be fun to build my own stand for it. Check out the pictures in my gallery & let me know what you think! :fish10:


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Great workmanship. I like the nice clean design. Are the top and bottom rails formed from single pieces of wood. Maybe 2" by 6"s?

DLH


----------



## mortont0 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah the top and bottom frames are 2x6's connected by legs made with 2x4's and all corners cut at 45 degree angles


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

great job on it, looks really good


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Should be good and solid but I think I would tie the top 4 ft boards together at the 2 ft mark to keep them from spreading. The same for the bottom.

DLH


----------



## mortont0 (Jun 16, 2012)

That would be a good precaution to take, ill have to look into doing that thanks


----------

